# Tons of EWCM but Neg. OPK?



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

I had a D&C on Feb. 21. Now I have had tons of EWCM for the past few days (since March 9) but no positive OPK yet. Does anyone have an idea what is going on? Is my body gearing up to ovulate? Or is it just wacky from the D&C?


----------



## somanyjoys (Mar 14, 2006)

I had the same, lots of EWCM, after my miscarriage and D&C. I read on pregnancyloss.info that an annovulatory cycle after a miscarriage is quite common. I wasn't temping or doing OPKs, so I can't know for sure, but I had days and days and days of EWCM and I don't think I actually ovulated.

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you somanyjoys.

That is probably what it is. My opks are getting lighter, not darker but the EWCM persists.


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

Just an update in case anyone reads this thread. After 9 days of heavy EWCM, I got a positive OPK today, March 17. I don't usually have 9 days of CM but maybe my body had to work extra hard to gear up after the D&C.


----------

